# Spotted a Bobcat in Troy this morning



## catch&release (Jan 17, 2004)

Today I drove past the 6 deer that live on Harbor Island in Grand Haven. Every night they browse in the open within eyesight of thousands of cars.

On the same city park there is a hooded merganser which hangs out with the domestic ducks and geese because it has figured out that the bread that people throw at the ducks tastes just fine.

I live in a residential neighborhood 2 blocks from downtown Grand Haven. At least once a week I see turkeys that frequent a nearby feeder. Also, a Cooper's hawk hangs aound the feeder and picks off sparrows and doves.
Once I even saw our resident peregrine falcon pluck a pigeon from that very feeder.

My neighborhood basically in teh middle of a small town is home to more rabbits, skunks, possums than i can believe. There is a skunk that lives under my neighbors deck as well as a possum that lives in a hollowed out tree behind my house.

I think animals are readily adapting to the habitat we've forced them to adjust to. The deer I see every day basically live off the grass on a city soccer field.

I used to live 10 miles from where you saw that bobcat and I would think that it's perfect habitat. Lots of swampy "green space" to hide in the day and too many rabbits and sleeping ***** machines (I mean golf course Canada geese) for it to pick off at night.

Congrats on your rare sighting!


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I don't know it so hard to believe that some member saw a bobcat in Troy. What would you have said to a guy who said he saw a wolverine in the thumb a couple of years ago? That guy would have taken almost as much heat as Mitch. :evil:


----------



## Shop Rat (Apr 8, 2006)

chuckinduck said:


> Muskrat, I gotta disagree, its VERY SURPRISING to see a bobcat in southern michigan much less troy. I'd suspect if it was a bobcat it was someone who turned it loose. Cats are very solitary, and like thick swampy areas, Troy is hardly prime breeding grounds for bobcats.


I used to pick raspberries there before the office buildings were built. There were tons of rabbits around. I am sure it is not a obvious bobcat area, but if the bunnies are thick, I would not doubt it. My m-i-l said she saw a bobcat in Sterling Heights a few years ago. I would like to have been there.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

There used to be a bobcat behind my grandparents house in Lowell.


----------



## Taxidermist (Jan 3, 2002)

I know of a trapper that caught 3 this year in his leg holds in Chelsea. Remember when coyotes were only up north, and bears too. What about turkeys 15years ago?????? Soon we will hunt bears,bobcats,hogs.cougers(opps that one slipped) all in SLP.

Rob


----------



## n.pike (Aug 23, 2002)

We saw bobcats on our farm 6 miles north of Imlay City many times, and had a black bear come through in 1984. It doesnt take a lot of area to support one.


----------



## Gramps (Jan 19, 2007)

Why can't there be any cats in Troy, there are several good areas in troy for Bobcats to live. a couple of years ago a couple of my customers in Grosse Pointe lost there pets to what they called wild dogs from Detroit, i told them they were yotes, they thought i was nuts.well guess what there trying to kill in Grosse Pointe as we speak, ( yotes ) The Pointes have had yotes and fox for years, they are there because of all the good food , the Pointes are loaded with Pheasants and Rabbits, so yes i believe that there are Bobcats in Troy, i will ask my buddy if he has seen any, he lives right on the second street off Long Lake, his back yard butts up to I-75, that wooded area right before the Crooks Rd. exit.


----------



## augustus0603 (Oct 24, 2005)

I don't doubt it. I work about a half mile away. I see deer, rabbits, pheasants, all the time in that area. 

What really sucks, is all the time I spend in Crawford and Roscommon counties, I've never seen a bobcat. I've seen plenty of tracks, but no live sightings. 

I've seen a lot of other crazy critters around there, too. Maybe I should put a camera up in the woodlot he's talking about.


----------



## Bmac (Jul 7, 2002)

I know of a few bobcats that have been seen or trapped east of Marshall in Calhoun County.


----------

